# Bild wie durch eine gefrorene Scheibe (Eisblumen)



## Speedy2101 (20. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Möchte ein Bild unserer Tochter als Weihnachtsgruß bearbeiten, dass es so aussieht als ob man es/sie durch eine vereiste Scheibe mit Eisblumen sieht. Wie kann ich am einfachsten so einen Filter erzeugen, oder ein Bild, dass ich drüber legen kann und an bestimmten stellen wegradiere?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## mogmog (20. November 2005)

klick!! .............. schau mal hier rein. da findeste bestimmt was.

Es giebt noch die Möglichket du baust dir eine arbt kreutz. (in wei) lässt dann den Bewegungsunschärfe Filter drüber laufen (mehrfach in unterschieblichen stärken) und drehst das Objekt. deckraft runternehmen vielicht noch einen kleinen weichzeichner drüber jagen. und dann müßte es gehen. Probier es eifach mal.

gruß


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2005)

Hai,

erstelle für dein Bild eine Ebenemaske nicht maskiert - nimm den Pinsel mit der Stern-Form und sprüh einmal auf die Maske - Weichzeichner - Störungen hinzufügen.

Evtl. kannst du ja auch in der Brush-Liste eine "besseren" Pinsel suchen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

